# UPS APC no enciende automáticamente luego regresar CA



## jaen2190 (Oct 19, 2020)

Buenos días, Tengo una UPS APC br1000g al momento que no hay corriente y la ups descarga la batería no enciende automáticamente ni apretando el botón de encendido. Sólo enciende si saco el banco de batería no se si hay solución para eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2020)

__





						[Aporte] UPS APC RS500 reparación
					

Estimados del Foro les quiero contar que en mi empresa donde trabajo compraron unas 20 de estas UPS para respaldar los computadores de escritorio, todo andaba bien hasta que comenzaron a dar la siguiente falla, solo funcionaban con la bateria con carga completa y a la hora o menos se apagaban...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Aqui el manual de servicio :





__





						[Aporte] Manual de Servicio APC Smart-UPS® RT
					

Ahí va oro en polvo, casi imposible de conseguir....impriman !!! un aporte ...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## jaen2190 (Oct 19, 2020)

Lei el tema pero en mi caso la ups si enciende cuando saco el banco de batería y vuelvo a colocarla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2020)

Si , me había equivocado con el link , que de todas maneras te sirve , fijate el segundo link que te había agregado :





__





						[Aporte] Manual de Servicio APC Smart-UPS® RT
					

Ahí va oro en polvo, casi imposible de conseguir....impriman !!! un aporte ...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Joseeelias03 (Mar 5, 2021)

Buenas noches tengo un problema con mi UPS marca forza, se quemaron los dos transistores irf 3205 y los remplace pero ahora me da una falla, después de dos horas funcionando pasa a funcionar con la batería como si se hubiese ido la luz, que puedo hacer para solucionarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2021)

Revisa el circuito de disparo , lee por mas arriba en el post por favor !


----------

